# sysutils/py-ranger: curses window does not refresh



## serpent7776 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have problem with sysutils/py-ranger
Ranger starts without error but screen is not properly refreshed. Seems like something is bad with curses, but other programs work ok.
Also after typing `w` (which should display taskview) ranger crashes with error:

```
ranger version: 1.6.1, executed with python 2.7.6
Locale: en_GB.UTF-8
Current file: /usr/home/serpent/.AbiSuite
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ranger/core/main.py", line 133, in main
    fm.loop()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ranger/core/fm.py", line 310, in loop
    ui.redraw()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ranger/gui/ui.py", line 263, in redraw
    self.finalize()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ranger/gui/ui.py", line 311, in finalize
    DisplayableContainer.finalize(self)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ranger/gui/displayable.py", line 254, in finalize
    displayable.finalize()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ranger/gui/widgets/taskview.py", line 72, in finalize
    self.fm.ui.win.move(y, self.x)
error: wmove() returned ERR

ranger crashed.  Please report this traceback at:
http://savannah.nongnu.org/bugs/?group=ranger&func=additem
```

I tried reinstalling ranger and python but nothing seems to work.
I included a snapshot of ranger after `cd` from home to /tmp - screen is totally messed up.


----------



## pct (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello,

I'm the port maintainer of py-ranger.

Has your issue been resolved? I'd check on FreeBSD 10 with Python 2.7.6 and py27-ranger-1.6.1_2, but it has no such issue, could you check again?

Thanks.


----------



## serpent7776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello,

I'm using 

```
$uname -a
FreeBSD DaemON.home 9.2-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p10 #0: Tue Jul  8 10:48:24 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
but the issue still exists - both in X11 terminal emulator and in console.
I wonder if it's some kind of issue with curses on my system.

Thanks for answer.


----------



## DeepInside (Jul 15, 2014)

I have the same issue here (FreeBSD 10 amd64). Is it possible that it is related to the latest Python 2.7.8 update? 

On my second machine (FreeBSD 10 i386) the problem does not exist.


----------



## serpent7776 (Jul 15, 2014)

Indeed something might be wrong with python. I'm currently using python27-2.7.8.  I tried to revert to an older version from portmaster backups and there is the same issue with python27-2.7.6_4, but with python27-2.7.2_3 all seems to be fine. Does somebody know what might have happened between Python 2.7.2 and 2.7.6?


----------



## DeepInside (Jul 17, 2014)

pct said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm the port maintainer of py-ranger.
> 
> ...



Can you reproduce the issue?


----------



## serpent7776 (Aug 5, 2014)

I upgraded to FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE. After deleting all ports and reinstalling using portmaster the issue with ranger was gone. But then I rebuilt all ports depending on libtasn1 or libgcrypt due to UPDATING 20140728 and 20140730. After rebuilding finished the issue reappeared - ranger is again broken.

Now it seems to me that python or ranger depend on a port that was not properly rebuilt, but I don't know why? I'm using old pkg_* tools - could this maybe be related to this issue?


----------



## serpent7776 (Aug 7, 2014)

I've just found this post stating that portmaster might rebuild ports in wrong order when -r option is given. Could this be source of my problem? I'm using sysutils/portmaster to rebuild my ports.


----------

